# Automotive industry available vacancies Gauteng



## RoSsIkId (29/9/15)

Good day ladies and gents.

I am relocating back to Johannesburg from Cape Town. Been staying here for about a year but unforeseen events lead to that my wife and I relocate back to Johannesburg. She left yesterday as her new job starts 1st of Oct. My final date in Cape Town is last week in Oct as the new people will be moving into flat 1 Nov. I am asking if there is anyone out there in the automotive industry that can have a look at my CV and send it off to the right people. Any of the German giants would work. Service advisor, technical advisor, aftersales consultant, customer service. I have 9 years diesel motor industry experience. But I am a petrol head and passionate about the automotive industry.

All I ask for is a foot in the door to the commercial automotive sector.

Thank you


----------

